# Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?



## o-d-s (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Boot. Ich möchte davon aus auf Barsche mit der Spinnrute angeln. Meine heimischen Gewässer, auf denen Boote erlaubt sind, sind Talsperren und haben eine Größe bis max. 20 ha. Im Herbst soll das Boot auch mal auf dem Edersee eingesetzt werden. Da ich es immer mit dem Auto zum Gewässer transportieren muss, kommt für mich nur ein aufblasbares Boot in Frage. 

Nun stelle ich mir aber die Frage welche Art von Boot besser ist. Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?

Da ich aus beruflichen Gründen eher im Herbst/Winter fische, kann es ja im Belly schon mal richtig kalt werden. OK, die neuen Modelle haben einen erhöhten Sitz, aber die Beine hängen trotzdem die ganze Zeit im Wasser. Dafür empfinde ich theoretisch das Belly wiederum flexibler und wendiger. Vorteil beim Schlauchboot ist der nicht vorhandene Körperkontakt mit dem Wasser, sprich warmer Hintern und Füße. Ich kann es auch mit einem E-Motor ausstatten und größere Strecken ohne großen (körperlichen) Aufwand überbrücken. Stauraum, wenn nötig, habe ich auch mehr als im Belly Boat. 

Ich möchte mit dem Boot nicht weit hinaus, sondern eher die Uferbereiche abfischen.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzw. Vorschläge?

Ich hänge mal eine persönliche "pro&kontra" Liste an:

*Belly Boat *
pro:
+ wendig
+ flexibler, auch beim Platzwechsel ausserhalb vom Wasser
+ leiser?
+ noch direkterer "Draht" zum Fisch
+ sportlich
+ geringer Platzbedarf im Auto und zu Hause

kontra:
- im Herbst/Winter kalt, da man zur Hälfte im Wasser sitzt
- weniger Stauraum
- durch die tiefe Sitzposition schlechtere Köderführung/-kontrolle (Twitchen etc.)
- Kippgefahr? bei Wellengang (müsst ihr mir beantworten)
*
Schlauchboot*
pro:
+ "wärmer" als Belly Boat
+ mehr Platz
+ E-Motor möglich
+ Sitzen und stehen möglich, dadurch flexiblere Köderführung
+ sicherer??? bei Wellengang

kontra:
- meist teurer
- weniger wendig
- schwerer
- lauter
- größerer Platzbedarf

Gruß Christian

PS: @Moderatoren

Sollte ich im falschen Unterforum sein, bitte verschieben.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Nun bin ich mal auf die Antworten gespannt.
Bin auch immer noch am Überlegen allerding für die Ostsee.....


----------



## MCK (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,
zwar ein bischen offtopic aber schau dir doch mal Sit on Top Kajaks an

mfg Moritz


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Wenn platz (Lagerung/Transport!!!) und Geld da würde ich n ordenliches Schlauchboot vorziehen. Wobei ich die SOT absolut klasse finde, aber das ist sicher die teuerste Möglichkeit.

Ich selber hab n bellyboot und muss leider sagen, das ich nur selten damit rauskomme, da es so oder so immer n kleiner aufwand ist. Und Zeit is knapp. Ich denke auch, das man mit nem schlachboot aufgrund des Motos viel flexibler ist!!! Glaub mir du merkst deine Oberschenkel im Belly recht fix, wenn du paar 100 m gepaddelt bist, weil du zu nem Hot spot fahren willst.

Das Erlebniss und das "mittendringefühl" ist beim Belly allerdings unübertroffen ...

Zum Thema Kälte: im Hebrst wirds schnell recht frisch.. da is zwiebelschichtsystem pflicht. Hat nur den Nachteil, das man beim belly aufbau und zum Wasser tragen schwitzt. Dann noch zu den Spots Paddeln--> man schwitzt, aber dann meist recht ruhig sitzt und die Kälte so schön einwirken kann....

claw


----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Das muß jeder selber wissen was er besser findet.

Ich persönlich finde das Belly Boot besser das macht einfach viel mehr Spaß als ein Schlauchboot.
Mit einer ordentlichen Wathose ist das auch nicht kalt.
Wenn du aber größere Seen / Flächen befischen willst 
Einen großer Ködervorrat brauchst 
Gerne mehrere Spinnruten mitnehmen willst
Dein Frau mal mit will etc. etc
hat ein Schlauboot natürlich div. Vorteile.


----------



## Parasol (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,

ein Belly-Boot käme für mich nur in Frage, wenn dieses erlaubt wäre, dagegen andere Boote verboten.


----------



## o-d-s (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Belly-Boot käme für mich nur in Frage, wenn dieses erlaubt wäre, dagegen andere Boote verboten.



Das ist bei mir in der Umgebung auch wieder so eine Sache. Wenn im Schein das Bootsangeln nicht erwähnt wird, steht dort zu 99% immer "nur vom Ufer aus ist das Fischen erlaubt". Somit ist das Belly auch verboten. Ein Gewässer wo nur Belly erlaubt ist habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fisch-Klops (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Tach, ich hab Belly und Schlauchboot. Vom Angeln her finde ich das Schlauchboot besser, hab nen E-Motor dran. Damit kann man sich auch sehr leise anpirschen und verscheucht nich gleich alles. Die Reichweite ist auf jeden Fall erheblich besser als mit nem Belly, hätte gedacht das man mit guten Flossen (ich hab welche von Mares) zügig voran kommt aber doll is das nich. Sicher fühl ich mich schon im Belly (von Guideline), das man damit umkippt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, bei ruhiger See kann man damit ja auch auf die Ostsee rauf. Bequem is so´n Belly auch und von der Haltung her kann man auch vernünftig angeln. Da du ja eher in der kühleren  Jahreszeit los willst kann das mit Belly schon unangenehm werden, vor allem wenn du noch nen gutes Stück laufen musst und dann schön durchgeschwitzt (bei ner Neoprenhose normal) ins kühle Nass gehst. Mit normaler Bekleidung im Schlauchboot is da schon angenehmer. 

Aber mich nervt der große Aufwand beim Schlauchboot, bis ich das ganze Zeug (Boot, Boden, Not-Paddel, Motor, 2 Batterien, Motorhalter, 2 Anker, Pumpe, Sitzbrett) im Auto und dann vom Auto ans Wasser gebracht hab kann schon viel kostbare Zeit vergehen|uhoh:, es sei denn ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit, denn is das nich sooooo schlimm. Und ne Frage des Geldbeutels is das natürlich auch noch, obwohl ein gutes Belly mit ordentlichen Flossen & ner Schwimmweste + Wathose auch schnell 500€ kostet. Vielleicht ändert sich meine negative Meinung zum Belly auch noch, hab damit nämlich bisher fast nix gefangen, der Drill eines ordentlichen Fisches soll ja vom Belly aus ein sehr intensives Erlebnis sein.


----------



## MCK (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,
zu der kostenfrage des SOTs ich bin 15 und konnte es mir Finanzieren ...  
man muss halt ein bischen rumschauen insgesamt lag ich mit paddel + versand bei ca 600 teuronen das ist jetzt aber halt auch(hoffentlich) eine anschaffung für die ewigkeit

mfg Moritz


----------



## Molch66 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Schau Dir mal Pontoon Boote an: http://creekcompany.com/home.php?cat=254 (gibt auch Reseller dafür in Deutschland). 

Mit dem Belly bin ich vor allem auf kleinen Seen unterwegs (bis 15ha). Da kommt man überall damit hin, passt in den Kofferraum und macht Spaß wie Sau.

Das Pontoon nutze ich auf größeren Gewässern oder bei Ganztagesausflügen auf dem Wasser. Das ist wendig wie Sau, die Füße berühren nur unwesentlich das Wasser (interessant bei kälteren Temperaturen) und man kommt unglaublich gut voran. Nachteil: Wenn man das Boot komplett am Wasser zusammen baut, braucht man etwa 30min. Daher baue ich schon alles vor und stöpsel am Wasser nur noch alles zusammen. Funktioniert. Und es gibt sogar "Band-Rutenhalter", die Du um die Schwimmkammer befestigen kannst, damit geht also auch Schleppangeln.

Nur so als Anregung


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Ich würde mir auch immer wieder ein SOT (Kajak) holen !


----------



## ZanderSeifi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Mion Leute,

also ich habe beides. Mit dem BB bin ich das ganze Jahr (auch im Winter )unterwegs auf dem Bodensee. 
Der vorteil wie schon gesagt Platzsparend ,schnell Einsatzbereit und ein echter Spaß Faktor(hinkucker bei Touris).

Das Schlauchboot ist Zeitaufwendiger um es ins Wasser zu lassen. Da geht BB fünf mal Schneller.

Fahre mit dem BB auch bis zu nem guten Km raus aber alles mit Rettungsweste, Tel und so. Musst dich zwar etwas einschränken in der mitnahme von Zubehör, bist aber immer direkt am Fisch und für die Fitness machst auch was.|wavey:


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Mit dem BB bin ich das ganze Jahr (auch im Winter )unterwegs auf dem Bodensee. [...] Fahre mit dem BB auch bis zu nem guten Km raus aber alles mit Rettungsweste, Tel und so.


DAS kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen...
1000m+ raus? Im BellyBoat? Auch mit RW etc...
Entweder ist Deine Entfernungsangabe falsch oder Du bist ein wenig leichtsinnig. 

Ich persoenlich fahre als kleinste Klasse ein 40€-1Mann-Gummiboot auf'm Bodden. Und ICH fahre bei mir bis Bf2 700-800m weit raus. Das ist echt WEIT & ich bin ziemlich hartgesotten. 
1000m+ im BB raus ist |abgelehn. 

PS: Bei 1000m raus ist es bei mir nur 4m tief.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Da fährst zwar paar minuten ,aber ich eier da vor Langenargen rum.
Gehe da direkt in LA am Stadthafen (strand daneben) rein und fahre soweit raus das ich so bei Wassertiefen um die 40m bin (für Felchen). Das sind ca um die 200m weiter als der anleger. (sind schätzwerte)||kopfkrat. Wenn die Fähre anlegt fährt sie immer zwischen Ufer und mir Hindurch. 
Kann sein das es für viele Leichtsinnig seien scheint. Wollte damit nur zeigen das man mit nem BB euch strecke zurücklegen kann.


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur zeigen das man mit nem BB auch strecke zurücklegen kann.


DAS ist unbestritten & da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. :m


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Da fährst zwar paar minuten ,aber ich eier da vor Langenargen rum.
> Gehe da direkt in LA am Stadthafen (strand daneben) rein und fahre soweit raus das ich so bei Wassertiefen um die 40m bin (für Felchen). Das sind ca um die 200m weiter als der anleger. (sind schätzwerte)||kopfkrat. Wenn die Fähre anlegt fährt sie immer zwischen Ufer und mir Hindurch.


Mir geht's nur darum, dass es genug gedankenverlorene User gibt, die Deine Ausfuehrungen lesen & einfach drauf los paddeln.
Warum gibt's in Dtl. Jahr fuer Jahr soviele Wasserleichen?
Weil einfach viel Unvorsicht mit dabei ist. 

Das Folgende ist nur Kartenwissen, ich war noch nicht da:

Der Faehranleger in LA ist 200m lang.
Wenn Du um die 400m bis 500m weit draussen bist, dann faehrt die Faehre schon zwischen Dir und dem Anleger durch. 
Wenn Du wirklich 1000m (und mehr) raus fahren wuerdest, wuerdest Du in Wassertiefen von mehr als 250m (eher 350m) fischen. 

Du kannst meine & Deine Aussagen gern ueberpruefen:
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...32?centerY=5272929.671?scale=10000?layers=512
Da ist an der rechten ein "Entfernungsmesser". :m


Und damit Du auch glaubst, dass ich weiss, was 1000m weit draussen bedeutet, kannst Du gern nochmal klicken und Dir 'nen 1000m Radius um die Insel anschauen, dass ist mein Hausgewaesser:
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...61?centerY=6014762.629?scale=10000?layers=512

PS:
1000m mit meinem kleinen Ruderboot heisst 15min weit draussen.
1000m mit 'nem BellyBoat draussen duerfte wohl 30min bedeuten.
Und das bei Bf0! Direkter Weg! Niemals nicht... 

PPS:
Ich kenn' einige BellyBoatFahrer, die das schon ziemlich lang und ziemlich heftig machen, aber weiter als 300m bei Bf2 ablandig fahren die auch auf keinen Fall raus. 
PPPS:
Ich fahr' als kleinstes "Boot" ein Intex Seahawk1, allerdings mit vernuenftigen Alu-Paddeln. Mit'm BB wuerde ich definitiv nicht soweit rausfahren, allein der Kraftuebertragung wegen...


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Wenn das Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt (ca.: BB 200€, SB 300€),  dann IMMER das Schlauchboot, das ist ueberhaupt keine Frage! 
BB's sind ab einer ablandigen Bf2 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Bei H²O-Temperaturen von < 10° (Fruehjahr, Herbst, Winter) die ganze Zeit die Beine im Wasser? NeoprenWathose hin oder her...
Die Bewegungsmoeglichkeiten im Schlauchboot sind wesentlich besser/abwechslungsreicher. 

PS:
Ich bin letzte Woche mit meinem o.a. Seahawk1 bei Bf5 rausgefahren. DAS  war ein Spass! :vik:
Hatte aber vorher die Wathose gegen den Neoprenanzug  getauscht & hatte einen meiner Hunde dabei...
Man, mussten ich oft das Boot leermachen... :z

Soll mir mal einer zeigen, wie er mit'm BB gegen Bf3 ankommen will.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Das ist ja jetzt echt Peinlich mit dem geschätzten werten von mir#c  

Die Karte ist aber mal echt hilfreich um so ne Entfernung zu ermitteln.DANKE


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Endlich mal jemand, der meine Aussagen nicht gleich krumm nimmt, danke! 

Das ging mir mit dem Schaetzen der Entfernungen aber zu Anfang auch so!
Hatte dann zu meiner Frau gesagt:" Ja, wenn ich dann das Gummiboot habe, kann ich ja auch so und so weit rausfahren" oder "Na, dann kann ich ja nach Tremt (3km) rueberrudern"... 
Wenn man dann auf'm Wasser ist, die Entfernungen sieht, zurueckkommt & nachmisst, ist man maaaaaaaßlos enttaeuscht. 
V.a. kann man die ganze Google-Maps-Messerei vollkommen in die Tonne druecken, das ist sooooooooowas von fehlerbehaftet. 

PS:
Ganz schlimm ist es, wenn man morgens um 7 Uhr 800m weit draussen ist, sonst noch kein Boot zu sehen, und dann frischt der Wind auf einmal von Bf1 auf Bf4 -ablandig auf... Hab' ich erst einmal gehabt; Panik zu unterdruecken ist ziemlich schwer.


----------



## allegoric (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich finde das Bellyboat und das Schlauchi bedienen unterschiedliche Nischen!
Ich besitze beides und möchte auch beides nicht missen. Das BB, welches vorzüglich in kleineres Gewässern eingesetzt werden kann und ein Gefühl der Naturtreue vermittelt und ganz anders umgeht und viel schneller aufgebaut werden kann im Gegensatz zum Schlauchboot. 
Dieses ist bekanntlich deutlich größer, optimal für größere Seen, sogar für den Küstenbereich geeignet ist, aber auch mit erhöhtem Platz bzw. Zeitbedarf einherkommt.

Ich für meinen Teil würde mir wieder beides kaufen. Bin ich auf unseren großen Baggerseen (bis 300 AH) um Leipzig unterwegs und habe einen kompletten Tag Zeit, ziehe ich das Schlauchi vor. Habe ich aber nur 3-4 Stunden oder gehe an kleine, idyllische Seen, wo ein Schlauchboot eher hinderlich ist, greife ich zum Belly. Ein Drill aus dem Belly heraus ist unvergesslich! Aber ich gehe auch damit einher, dass ich kaum Strecke mache, also auch nicht effektiv viel Fisch suchen kann. Gefangen habe ich trotzdem im Belly mehr, auch wenn ich dann kein Echo dabei habe. Man ist einfach unauffälliger und nimmt mit seinen Sinnen mehr wahr.

Am Ende bleibt die Entscheidung bei dir. Ich würde es von der Größe und den Gegebenheiten deiner umliegenden Gewässer abhängig machen. Hast du Gewässer größer 40 AH, dann eher Schlauchi. Alles andere kann man super mit dem Belly meistern. Natürlich kann man mit dem Belly auch auf große Gewässer, aber wenn die Hotspots nen Kilometer und weiter entfernt liegen, würde ichs mir verkneifen!

Solltest du beides in deiner Umgebung vorfinden und so wie bei uns bis auf das Meer alle Gewässerarten haben und auch häufig wechseln, dann würde ich auch beides nacheinander kaufen. Es hat beides Vor-, aber auch Nachteile.


----------



## Matbecks (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Schlauchboot?*

hallo in die runde, meine Frage geht an Molch66. Habe Deinen link gesehen und bin von den Potonbooten rein optisch gesehen echt fasziniert. Meine Frage ist nun, wo findet man einen Händler mit solchen Booten? Im Internet ist nichts zu finden, auch bei Ebay etc. keine Treffer. Hast Du einen Tipp eventuell für den Raum NRW?
Grüße


----------

